# Bends Mender ERIE 7/26 BlkRiver



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The fourth stop of the NOAA series begins promptly at 6am from the Wharf ramp of the Black River in Lorian this Saturday.

Featuring a new product designed for ease of Lake Erie anglers, the Bends Mender will be featured for each and every team to assist with on the water, through the mouth, air bladder deflation of hopefully some BIG brown smallies for each and all.

FREE $25,000 WWC points are offered to the top 10 teams and the current field stands at 24 of the best Lake Erie anglers around. If paid entries stopped today, that's a 1 in 24 shot at $2400!!!

Entires accepted via credit card online up to this Friday- ramp pays accepted the morning of up to 60 teams. If you wanna mail it- work quick, time is tickn'

For more info on NOAA or Bends Menders checkout www.dobass.com and the respective links therein. There is also some recent past event updates made just last night. Click around!!!

The big dogs are coming out...don't be CHICKEN!!!  Weather looks promising at this early date and a great chance to see where you fall against some of the most notorious Erie anglers around.

nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey Rory! Its so cool, I see Balog is fishing, gotta love that guy  Rock On!! WB


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> The big dogs are coming out...don't be CHICKEN!!!  Weather looks promising at this early date and a great chance to see where you fall against some of the most notorious Erie anglers around.
> nip


_Saturday...South wind 5 - 15 knots becoming west, waves 2' or less_    Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

Gotta say up front, I don't plan on letting it happen but I won't be embarrassed if I get whupped by the likes of Coates, Balog and Franks on Erie. Where's Vic?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Culin', keep us posted on the weather, you are the official eye in the sky!!!  

They eat better in 8'ers though!!!

Very impressed with your entry, I heard recently you stayed in the cabin on Kentucky Lake during some wind...I'm goona fix you


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Culin', keep us posted on the weather, you are the official eye in the sky!!!
> 
> They eat better in 8'ers though!!!
> 
> Very impressed with your entry, I heard recently you stayed in the cabin on Kentucky Lake during some wind...I'm goona fix you


Kentucky Lake was a looong time ago and those were legit 6 footers...I...um...had the flu...or couldn't find my fishing license...err...somehthing like that! 

I've been loyal to the NOAA from day one, I'll show for Erie. Besides, you only live once. You planted this seed last fall anyhow! 

Weather update later tonite, headed to Springfield for some little pond pigs.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

SW winds 10-15 knots becoming west, waves 1-3 ft.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I s there a 3 or 5 fish limit?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As discussed at the preseason meeting at Rodmakers this winter, there will be a reduced creel limit for teams for this event.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=98958

The imposed reduction will be determined upon the final number of teams participating.

Currently, you can anticipate there will be a *FOUR* fish limit per team. 

In the event we register several more teams, this may be reduced to THREE.

The reduced creel as an effort to further minimize our total impact while there.

nip


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

What about those big green fish out there...can I still bring in 5 of those?!?  

I'm just kidding.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

SATURDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.


I'm gettin pumped!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

They always say that... 4-6's & building...  

Fishn4five- you and Cullin' may need a side bet on the river fish! :C 

Get ready...gates are open at 430am- ramp pay registrants taken at that time. Think we can get 35 more!!!!  

nip


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

did any green fish find their way to the weigh in?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The irony... Culln' caught some big smallies and made a check  Me and Kenny CAUGHT A BIG LARGEMOUTH!!! outa 25 ft of water- drop shot...SURPRISE!!! Updates to dobass my photoalbum tonight!!!!

Brian Coates and Dick Parker won $3600 including a $1000 Ranger Cup bonus with 18.99lbs in 4 fish. I knew they wouldn't disappoint the nay sayers


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

3 footers, 6lb. floro, a dropshot, anything "Gulp", 22 ft. of water and two big smallmouth...yeah I had fun!!!! 

All that and then seeing Nip hold up that largemouth, it was like seeing an old girlfriend you still hadn't gotten over. I wanted her so bad.
(I would have been more proud had it come out of 6 inches of mud up the river though.)

I'll be back to Erie. Went for the experience and learned alot. Had never been scared of the big water just more intimidated and uneducated. It was worth the trip.

With all that said I'm ready to go to Berlin, front deck littered with flippin sticks and trolling motor constantly blowing mud!

Knees are still knock'in a bit, think I'll jab myself with the Bends Mender and head to bed!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I only wish those first BIG smallies came while in my boat...you ready for a trip soon now!!!????

Here is formal webpage for Erie event...if you aint never seen such football lookn' pigs take a gander...

http://www.dobass.com/08NOAA/ERIE/72608.html

A note... we managed to fizz down ALL the fish brought to the tub that were alive to start providing for a great fightin' chance of recovery post release. 

There was a recent article in BASS Times about fizzn through the mouth I'll try to get a copy posted for all. The Bends Menders allows even a novice to be able to easily fizz providing for MORE OVERALL GOOD THAN HARM. We passed 50 out...I only wish all 50 were used, coulda helped us release and others make higher checks.

nip


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

What happened to my buddy Blake. Did they not fish or blank?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I only wish those first BIG smallies came while in my boat...you ready for a trip soon now!!!????
> nip


You know my number!!!!


----------

